# Here is my 2.5SL & Pathfinder SE both 2009



## ranjel (Dec 27, 2009)

Altima Mods/Add-ons:
Spoiler
Headlight HID´s
LED Tailights
18´s on (225 45R18)
Fog Light HID (orderd)

Pathfinder Mods:
Head and Fog Light HID kits

ALTIMA 2.5SL

























PATHFINDER SE


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I like that Altima. Never seen those tails before. I'm assuming you had to add those reflectors on the bottom of the bumper because of those tails?
Pathfinder looks clean too.

Thanks for sharing your rides, ranjel.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice looking wheels!! both of them.... looks like a nice posh neighborhood too!!


----------



## ranjel (Dec 27, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> I like that Altima. Never seen those tails before. I'm assuming you had to add those reflectors on the bottom of the bumper because of those tails?
> Pathfinder looks clean too.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your rides, ranjel.


Thanks!

Yes had to put the reflector (came with the tail lights) at the bottom as they dont have them with in the unit.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

clean cars luvin the altima nice clean pathfinder too... i take you got a thing for the color silver... lol


----------

